# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Lucid Dreaming Approaches

## spockman

I'm not sure what chapter this would fall in, or even if Naiya will quite agree with my idea. I know that Kromoh id though, and I talked to Jeff about it, so I figured I was safe to start. I've been working on this certain topic within LDing that I am very interested and have made it a point to understand. That is the various LDing approaches. This is just the introduction as I don't feel the body of what I've written on any given approach is ready to show to ya'll yet. Any input/discussion is more than welcome. I earlier explained my general idea here- and have worked on it since then.





> There are a number of major approaches to lucid dreaming and each given approach carries its own assumptions and philosophies on what works in lucid dreaming, what doesn’t work, even what lucid dreaming in itself means.
> 
> The varying opinions on reality checks, WILDing, and any controversial technique seem to each stem from one of the different LD approaches.
> 
> One approach is the ‘dreams are all just our thoughts- and anything we think/give attention to dictates what happens next. By becoming lucid, we direct our thoughts!’ Another idea, (one that I’ve kind of tried pioneering on DV,) is the idea that there are two sleeping mind-sets. Regular dreaming- which is a go with the flow mind-set. And lucidity is attempting to break that attitude into the second mind-set.
> 
> The list of approaches goes on and on. When we talk about RCing, for example, we can have a sub-section for each different dreaming philosophy. Just a thought.
> 
> EX. VILDing-
> ...



Here you go, this is the intro. Probably it would first go into Aspects of Lucid Dreaming= if anywhere. If I got it long enough, which I intend too, maybe it would be it's own chapter. I don't know. It'll have to be discussed.





> Within lucid dreaming, there are many, many approaches to any given technique. Each advanced lucid dreamer will have his or her own personal interpretations to lucidity research and experiences.
> 
> Further, a given philosophy relating to lucid dreaming may work for one person and fail for another. It’s highly personal. So, it is important for each person who is getting into, or wanting to refine their skill within, the world of lucid dreaming to experiment with varying and conflicting ideas within the lucid community.
> 
> There are all kinds of techniques, attitudes, and ideas within the science of dream awareness- every one of those stemming from the approach belonging to the individuals who presented said suggestions. 
> 
> Each approach carries with it its own strengths, assumptions, reasons to accept it, and, (seemingly,) holes in its philosophy. Most all dreamers believe each of the three approaches I am about to present to at least some extent. So it is up to the readers to determine not which approach to believe, but which approaches to place the most emphasis on. 
> 
> Which approach seems the most scientific? Which approach seems the most logical? Which approach seems the most helpful? Read on- and decide.
> ...

----------


## Banana

sounds pretty good

but someone will probably some in and pwn this thread pretty soon

----------


## spockman

> sounds pretty good
> 
> but someone will probably some in and pwn this thread pretty soon



Is this some strange form of ebonics? As in, _som'un 'ill some all ova' yo' crib!_ Otherwise, you may mean come all over this thread. I mean- come into this thread.  ::embarrassed::  I wonder why you think it's p0wnworthy...

----------


## Jeff777

> Is this some strange form of ebonics? As in, _som'un 'ill some all ova' yo' crib!_ Otherwise, you may mean come all over this thread. I mean- come into this thread.  I wonder why you think it's p0wnworthy...



I'm not sure what he meant by that.  It's a book...the chapters aren't in competition with one another.  I liked your post spockman, I'm a bit busy right now so I'll come back and give additional remarks/comments in an hour.   :smiley:

----------


## spockman

Here it is. I've slightly edited the introduction, and finished writing the first of three segments. I will in all likelihood  lengthen it and will edit it as is deemed neccessary/re-consider aspects brought into question. Realize the accuracy of the information below is not important- only whether or not the main concepts of a lucid dreaming approach are covered. The other two approach descriptions are on their way!





> Within lucid dreaming there are many, many approaches to any given technique. Each advanced lucid dreamer will have his or her own personal interpretations to lucidity research and experiences.
> 
> Further, a given philosophy relating to lucid dreaming may work for one person and fail for another. It’s highly personal. So, it is important for each person who is getting into, or wanting to refine their skill within, the world of lucid dreaming to experiment with varying and conflicting ideas within the lucid community.
> 
> There are several kinds of techniques, attitudes, and ideas within the science of dream awareness- every one of those stemming from the approach belonging to the individuals who presented said suggestions. 
> 
> Each approach carries with it its own strengths, assumptions, reasons to accept it, and, (seemingly,) holes in its philosophy. Most all dreamers believe each of the three approaches I am about to present to at least some extent. So it is up to the readers to determine not which approach to believe, but which approaches to place the most emphasis on. 
> 
> Which approach seems the most scientific? Which approach seems the most logical? Which approach seems the most helpful? Read on- and decide.
> ...

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

Should this be an entire chapter on itself, or should it go with the introduction?

Personally, I think it should be an introduction to the 'technique'-segment of the book  :smiley:  That is, if we're going to make segments.

----------


## Naiya

Hmm, I was thinking of putting the approaches to dreaming in chapter 3. So this would fit perfectly there. Keep going with it, and I'll tag it onto what ca1um132 gets finished. Remember to find some sources for these theories; even though they're pretty broad and well-known it would be nice to be able to point to a credible source that talks about them at the end of the book.

I'm pretty sure the research dept. is working on that very thing so keep an eye on what they're doing.

----------


## spockman

I would like criticism, for sure. I've also been consistently working on the rest of it. Just trying to get it of a high quality is all. Any articles/evidences anyone knows of which relates to this are highly appreciated.

----------


## Jeff777

There are many, many approaches to any given lucid dreaming technique. Advanced lucid dreamers will have their own personal interpretations of lucidity and experiences. 

Furthermore, lucid dreaming is a highly personalized skill. A given philosophy relating to lucid dreaming may work for one person and fail for another. It is important for each person who is practicing lucid dreaming to experiment with a variety of conflicting ideas. **Note: I think we should leave references to a community for the end of the book. If you don't think so, then it needs its own paragraph.**

There are different techniques, attitudes, and ideas pertaining to the science of dream awareness- each one stemming from an approach belonging to the individuals who originally presented said suggestions.

Each approach carries its own strengths, assumptions, reason for acceptance by the undertaker, and (seemingly) holes in its philosophy. Most lucid dreamers believe in each of the three following approaches to at least some extent. It is up to the reader to determine not which approaches to believe, but to determine which approaches to place the most emphasis on.

Which approach seems most scientific? Which approach seems most logical? Which approach seems most helpful? Read on- and decide.

*MAJOR APPROACHES-
1. Our Dreams are Based on Our Mindset
2. Our Dreams are Based on Our Conscious/Sub-Conscious Thoughts
3. Our Dreams are Based on Our Feelings/Dream Methodology*


1.) The differences between regular dreams and lucid dreams are determined by the dreamer's level of awareness.

We have the standard dreaming mindset and the lucid dreaming mindset. The standard manner of dreaming is dominated by a 'go with the flow' attitude. That is, the dreamer drifts through the dream environment without analyzing their situation.

The sleeper's dream has all but been scripted by their subconscious- everything that they think, do, and say are how things are supposed to happen within the dream. The sleeper doesn't have a choice in the matter. Without having a conscious mind, the sleeper does not have any options. In a dream where the unconscious mind believes it is living in reality, a perfectly normal person may find themselves butchering their mother or casually interacting with green-skinned aliens. In order to dream in this unquestioning fashion, the sleeper must be following the script

The second mindset is akin to the waking or conscious mindset. This attitude is perceptive, aware, and able to make rational decisions. Lucidity is achieved when this outlook is reached within a dream.

Indeed, the very nature of lucid dream induction lies in achieving this state of mind. Reality checks, MILDs, WILDs, and many other techniques which are explained in this book are attempts to break or bypass the regular dreaming style. Further, dream control has its entire backbone in asserting the conscious mind-set.

There are combinations of these two states. People talk about becoming semi-lucid or achieving partial lucidity. This has nothing to do with control. By the very definition of lucid dreaming, awareness is the only variable involved in attaining the much sought after lucid dream.

A semi lucid is then a unique dreaming type in its own right. The dreamer knows that they are dreaming on some level, but does not understand the implications. For example, she may think, before committing some terrible crime, Well, its just a dream anyway. Or they may say, whilst experiencing a particularly enjoyable fantasy, Too bad Im dreaming.

After recognizing her status, she quickly dismisses the concept of her being in a dream. At the very least, she will not comprehend the weight of this acknowledgment. For many dreamers, this prevents them from taking full advantage of their dream.

So what is this semi lucid in the context of a Our Dreams Are Based On Mind-Set belief? A semi lucid is the conscious brain trying to assert itself in a sub-conscious dominated dream. 

In this case, the aware mind gives an individual enough introspection to know that she is asleep, but she is still too caught up in the go with the flow mentality to do anything with that knowledge. The semi lucid is sometimes the first step to breaking the standard dreaming thought pattern, opening the door to a full lucid.

By training ones mind to be more analytical and perceptive, (especially concerning ones reality,) as well as becoming more assertive in sophisticated matters, both one lucid dream frequency and dream control can be vastly improved.

----------


## spockman

Cool. Thanks for the edit, and I'll think about how to not refer to the LD community. As far as the other sections, I have been working on them. For awhile now, actually. BUT I've been unable to get to a computer to post them, and where most of the work is, (my computer,) it's temporarily broken. I'll get a post up to explain my situation. Thanks for the edit, Eagle!

----------


## Naiya

Spockman, I'm thinking that the psychology of dreaming should just have its own chapter. Would you be willing to write it? Are you still willing to finish the lucid dreaming approaches in this thread? Let me know. Thanks.  ::D:

----------


## WakataDreamer

I have a new approach to add,perhaps.

"Our dreams are when our mind is taken to a different dimension, Dreamworld/Dreamplane, etc."

Because that's just as valid.  No one knows the truth for sure.

And quite a few people believe that.

----------


## Naiya

Hmm I think there may be a way we can add that in. I will have to mention that there isn't a lot of scientific weight to it, but I do know that some dream researchers actually state very plainly that at the very least a dream experience is just as "real" as a physical experience, at least subjectively speaking (and let's face it, all reality is perceived subjectively).

----------

